# Heimkino Receiver richtig verkabeln? SPIDF und HDMI und überhaupt



## k.meier (23. Mai 2012)

*Heimkino Receiver richtig verkabeln? SPIDF und HDMI und überhaupt*

ma auch wenn ich etwas oder etwas mehr begriffsstützig bin, würd ich gerne noch was fragen und hoffe das sich einer meiner annimmt.

Ich könnte jetzt einen Receiver günstig bekommen, der hat aber noch kein HDMI, sondern Optische und Koaxial Anschlüsse. Denon AVR-1804 A/V-Receiver silber | Geizhals.at Österreich Denon AVR 1804. 
- 4 optische Digitaleingänge 
- 1 koaxialer Digitaleingang 
- 1 optischer Digitalausgang
so jetzt hab ich meinen Bluerayplayer mit coaxialen Eingang, Chinch und HDMI.
meinen Phillips Fernseher  mit 2 mal HDMI, Video Anschlüsse, und Chinch
meinen Computer,  auch optisch zum anschließen, 
die A1 Media box per SPiDF.  
Die Geräte sind alles Eingänge auf dem Receiver.(nehm ich mal an?).In der Abbildung der Beschreibung von der Media Box, kann man das HDMI Signal über den Receiver durchschleifen. Wenn ich aber nur den optischen nehm, muss ich das HDMI Kabel trotzdem anschließen?(fürs Bild nehm ich an).
Hab gegoogelt, aber finde nicht wirklicih einen Unterschied zwischen HDMI und opti/koaxial vom Klang. 
SPidf anschluss is ja das selbe wie optisch, sind da auf beider Seite dann die selben Stecker drauf?

Boxen habe ich imo Stereo, und zwar  Tannoy 631, Tannoy 631 Profile - Hi-Fi Database - Bookshelf and Standmount Speakers mit 6 Ohm. Wie ist das mit den Ohm, kann ich die problemlos da an den Receiver anschließen?
lg k. meier


----------



## T'PAU (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimkino Receiver richtig verkabeln? SPIDF und HDMI und überhaupt*

Also wenn deine anderen Komponenten alle HDMI haben und du vor allem auch einen Blu-ray Player benutzen willst, würde ich den Denon 1804 nicht nehmen!
Bis zum DVD-Zeitalter hätte das Teil durchaus genügt, aber gerade bei Blu-ray wirst du teils erhebliche Klangeinbußen hinnehmen müssen, da die BD-eigenen HD-Tonformate (Dolby True-HD, DTS HD-Master) nicht wiedergegeben werden können.
Grundsätzlich ist die Verkabelung via HDMI einfacher und qualitativ am besten. Einfach sämtliche Quellen am AV-Receiver anschließen, ein HDMI-Kabel zum TV, fertig. Vielleicht noch beachtenswert bei der Gerätewahl, ob der AV-Receiver HDMI auch durchreicht zum TV, wenn er auf Stand-By ist. Mein Denon 2310 macht das wahlweise, auch die Wandlung analoger Bildsignale (S-Video, Komponente) auf HDMI.
HDMI überträgt Bild und Ton. Beim aktuellen Standard 1.4 auch den Ton "rückwärts", um z.B. den Ton vom TV zurück in den AV-Receiver zu übertragen, ohne zusätzliches Kabel.
Unterschied im Klang: Nur per HDMI kann man alle Tonformate der Blu-ray wiedergeben, ansonsten auch alles, was optisch/koaxial auch geht.

Die Tannoys sollten problemlos funktionieren, ob sie am Wunschreceiver auch klingen, ist natürlich 'ne andere, subjektive Geschichte. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich würde einen einigermassen modernen AV-Receiver mit HDMI-Ausstattung wählen, der auch die modernen HD-Tonformate der Blu-ray unterstützt, z.B. den Denon AVR-1513 oder 1713.


----------

